# Gelatinbrain is down.



## mrCage (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all.

The gelatinbrain website is down. Does anyone else here have a link to downloadable version? Or you can email it to me : per.kristen.fredlund(at)gmail.com
Nothing here is available. sigh!!

Per


----------



## pi³ (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi,
Sorry for the very late response but the Internet Archive has archived a copy here. 
Here is a direct download link (chrome claims it's dangerous which I'm not sure about)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 1, 2021)

whoa I was searching for gelatin brain these days!
thanks @pi³


----------

